# NDSGAMER is giving me some harsh times



## Bennet Anderson (Feb 17, 2015)

I bought a R4i gold 3ds on Tuesday on 2/10/15 and still hasn't heard anything from them. I'm really worried if I just got ripped off...  I paid as a guest so maybe that's why I can't check the detailed tracking information? I sent them multiple emails but haven't gotten a single reply.. Should I just keep waiting?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 17, 2015)

The R4 clones listed are out of date.

Found a 3 resellerrating reviews, wich amounts to 2 of 3 people gave it a low score of 1 stars out of 5.
http://www.resellerratings.com/store/NDSgamer_com

Another user here also had problems with them: https://gbatemp.net/threads/dont-buy-from-ndsgamer.325666/
NDSGamer doesn't ship outside of the USA so his problem is fairly straight forward here.

You could have gotten it for a few bucks less here: http://www.modchipsdirect.com/r4i-3ds-r4ds-wood.html
This is assuming you are looking for a USA vendor so you can get it under a week.

Don't ask for a paypal vendor, PayPal bans ALL flashcart vendor accounts. It is also against paypal's policys and terms of service.

---

As to you getting ripped off, that might be the case.
You might have to wait a whole week if the seller is Chinese person in the USA, that is because this week is Chinese new year. The majority of Chinese vendors regardless of where they are in the world will take it as a holiday off work.
You might have to dispute any charges if you didn't get anything in the mail this week from them.


---

Shoptemp reviews of this site is mostly poor.
http://shoptemp.net/shop/ndsgamer-com-texas-2-ship-any-amount-30-day-money-back-guarantee.html
Though that can be because most of the people are outside the USA for starters.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 17, 2015)

In the event that you got ripped off you can always try to contact your bank for a refund since you didn't receive it.


----------



## Smuff (Feb 17, 2015)

Yep, China is officially 'closed' for a week or sol


----------

